

Show HN: Chardin.js - heelhook
http://heelhook.github.com/chardin.js?tour

======
adrianpang
Looks awesome - thanks! Is there a way to display a message when the
instructions are opened, so the user knows to click to close?

~~~
heelhook
There isn't one (yet), but submit an issue request or patch, its definitely a
very valid use case.

Thanks!

------
msurguy
Looks great!

